# Textdateien im DOS-Format auf Linux umstellen und Newline anfügen



## DarthShader (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe hier eine Menge Quelldateien eines C++ Programmes. Leider sind einige der Sourcen unter Windows editiert und gespeichert, und so ins DOS-Fomrat konvertiert worden.

Gibt es eine schöne, automatisierte Art, wie in unter Linux diese Quelldateien ins Linux Format konvertieren und gleich ein Newline am Ende einfügen kann?


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Februar 2007)

Schau Dir mal hd2u, das duerfte Dir weiterhelfen koennen.


----------

